# Bougainvillea im Rheinland?



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

Haben Bougainvillea im Rheinland eine Chance? Gibt es jemand der die im Garten erfolgreich überwintert hat? Vielleicht steigt mir ja auch nur die südeuropäische Hitze zu Kopf, aber ich finde sie so schön.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bougainvillea im Rheinland?*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen,
ich finde sie auch klasse und habe sie - im Kübel
Den Winter wird sie im WiKa verbringen, draussen keine Chance.
Ob sie das im Kölner Raum schafft... ich weiß es ehrlich gestanden nicht, 
wage es aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bougainvillea im Rheinland?*

Welche Farbe (Sorte) hast du? Beim nächsten Shooting kannst du sie ja mal für mich mitfotografieren. Bei dem Wetter gehts der Pflanze bestimmt blendend. Mein Plan war sie eventuell in einen Kübel nahe der Hauswand zu platzieren, aber die Gartenmauer damit bewachsen zu lassen. Der Topf müsste also da bleiben wo er ist. An der Hauswand südseite und gut isoliert??... dann bekommt zumindest die Wurzel keinen Frost ab.... Ich träum mal weiter...


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bougainvillea im Rheinland?*

... derzeit ist sie nur grün,
ich habe es zu gut gemeint mit dem Wässern 
Habe mir sagen lassen, dass sie ordentlich trocken viel lieber mag,
dann wird's auch was mit dem Blühen!
Farbe... ganz gewöhnliches Pink....
sobald sich was tut, mach' ich ein Foto!
Den Kübel solltest Du dann aber unbedingt in die Erde setzen,
sonst wird das zu kalt... vll. findest Du ja über 'ne Suchmaschine
sachdienliche Hinweise, wie man sie am besten überwintert....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bougainvillea im Rheinland?*

Hi Calypso,

das wird nix werden hier in Deutschland ne __ Drillingsblume draußen zu überwintern zu versuchen. Sie vertragen geschützt stehend zwar mal leichte Nachtfröste, das wars aber auch schon . Den Wurzelstock im Kübel/ausgepflanzt könnte man ja noch mit ner dicken Mulchschicht schützen, aber alle Triebe (egal ob holzig oder noch grün) die dort herausragen frieren schon bei wenigen Tagen knapp unter Null ab.

MfG Frank


----------



## Calypso (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bougainvillea im Rheinland?*

Danke für eure Einschätzung. Vielleicht wirds dann eine Kübelbougainvillea die im Winter hinter Glas kommt ... :/


----------

